# Humanities & Anthropology > History & Civilisations >  Χαλυβες (chalybes) an unknown historical tribe. Iron age begining

## Yetos

in Herodotus we read about a tribe with the name Χαλυβες (Halybes or Chalybes), Living near Phasis (Φασης) river, 
Χαλυβας in Greek language is the steel, the endured iron, the hardened forms that iron can get. 

in the area that Herodotus describes as land of Halybes exist the oldest iron mines of the world, estimated before 1400 BC as also the oldest gold gathering,

Phasis river has 2 records, 

1) is considered that was the richest in gold ever river, so that people gather it with sheep fleece, 
sheep fleece due to the kind of fur that has is ideal to trap gold powder, gold sticks to sheep fleece something that does not do with other furs, so it is ideal for gathering gold with less work that gold miners did in Alaska,
the story is known from Argonauts, the ones Medea follow and then when she went back to Asia we know that recognise the Aryan as part of her people (nation)
In history is well known the Gold of Medas

2) Phasis river has another record also, the first iron mines of human activity can be found there also, estimated at before 1400 BC 

the strange is that the second most known mines are in Lydia and Phrygia 
also near a river, Πακτωλος Paktolos-Pactolos, there we find the second most rich in gold river and probably the second most ancient iron mines, 

the first iron extact seems to be same method with gold, 
they gather the stones which contain femmic-ferrus and crush them to smaller and then leave the water to do the work, water breaks chemical bounds and the iron traped in fleece Fur, 
Simmilar phenomena we find in nature in some river where iron is gather upon some plantation that are stick to stones, giving them a red colour

it Seems like Colchis land still surprise us,

an interesting case is the one that we call Dorian invasion in Greece, estimated 900 BC and starting era of iron age in Greece, It seems like iron age was known before, since in the lands of Myrmidons mt Pelion we find iron mines estimated among 1000-1100 BC, 
The above is after some PHD in Geology. swear ceremonies, in Thessaloniki

----------


## Yetos

well seems like today archaiology has given us Varna/Bulgaria, 

from that it seems Varna is the oldest Gold mettalurgy found,

----------

